
California passes strongest net neutrality law in the country - asimpletune
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/31/17805892/california-sb822-net-neutrality-law-vote
======
benlorenzetti
I hope that the FCC leaves well out of this, unless the state law later morphs
into something that restricts home servers or favors California based servers

------
craftyguy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17886109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17886109)

------
intopieces
>legal content

Does this mean the ISP gets to decide if something is legal?

~~~
m1573rp34130dy
...there are other efforts that may require ISPs to decide if something is
[il]legal...[Re:] MPAA, RIAA...

one example of many... [https://www.eff.org/tr/deeplinks/2017/04/another-
lawsuit-tri...](https://www.eff.org/tr/deeplinks/2017/04/another-lawsuit-
tries-force-isp-being-copyright-cop)

------
siruncledrew
This is great news. I hope California fights the ISPs hard in court. Surely,
the ISPs are going to work up some plan to try and get around this.

~~~
m1573rp34130dy
verizon seems to be having a hard time understanding what an ISP should be
doing...[California, British Columbia]

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wjkmbn/verizon-
fi...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wjkmbn/verizon-firefighters-
join-fight-restore-net-neutrality)

